# Overclocking Queries???



## go4saket (May 26, 2007)

Hi Guys!

I am absolutely new in the field of overclocking and needed to know how is overclocking done and what are its advantages and disadvantages. Which are the parts in computer that can be overcloacked and to what extent.

Thankyou.


----------



## gannu_rox (May 26, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Hi Guys!
> 
> I am absolutely new in the field of overclocking and needed to know how is overclocking done and what are its advantages and disadvantages. Which are the parts in computer that can be overcloacked and to what extent.
> 
> Thankyou.



I dun think dat h/w can be o'clockd tho....

All intel orig mobos are locked in terms of multipliers n FSBs...


----------



## assasin (May 26, 2007)

yeah Intel original mobos cannot be oc'd, & i wont suggest u to oc thru clkgen cuz it ocs even the pci/agp bus.


----------



## Shloeb (May 26, 2007)

I know how to overclock the graphics cards. But don't know how to overcock cpu, ram.
For graphics cards there are different utilities for this.


----------



## assasin (May 27, 2007)

^^^   from my past experience Asrock mobos r not stable after oc.
still if u wanna oc ur proccy inc the FSB from the bios.


----------



## sam9s (May 27, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Hi Guys!
> 
> I am absolutely new in the field of overclocking and needed to know how is overclocking done and what are its advantages and disadvantages. Which are the parts in computer that can be overcloacked and to what extent.
> 
> Thankyou.



OC means to push your hardware beyond its specified limites in terms of speed. Reason ofcourse to get better performance. Whether OCing is good or bad is a subjective question, and depends upon the hardware and user himself. Some CPUs are designed for better OCing if coupled with the correct hardware, but we can more or less OC every CPU to atleast some extent. The idea is to pump the FSB (Front Side Bus) which in turn increases the CPU speed along with the RAM speed. FSB is pumped through BIOS. OCing has its advantages if done in a correct way like a C2D 6300 can be OCed to almost 100% from a meak 1.8 Ghz to 3.6 Ghz and at 3.6 Ghz the true dual core is at a blazing speed. On the otherhand its a risky ball game if you do not know what you are doing. You might end up frying your CPU or RAM for that matter if the limits are drawn too far, but frankly if you have smart hardware (i.e good Mobo ram ), there are far less chances that you might screw your hardware. One more thing intel though have given the best OCing CPU yet does not officially support OCing and you void your warrenty the moment you OC intel CPU, and probably that is the reason Intel Original motherboards have least OCing options.........

Hope this gave you a small insight in to OCing........


----------



## go4saket (May 28, 2007)

Thanks so much for the explanation. Incase if a person spoils his computer in the event of OCing, is it possible to find out that the computer was spoiled doing OCing.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 28, 2007)

@sam9s

that was a very gud explanation dude...i had literally no idea abt OC nd nw i knw much !!


----------



## sam9s (May 29, 2007)

go4saket said:
			
		

> Thanks so much for the explanation. Incase if a person spoils his computer in the event of OCing, is it possible to find out that the computer was spoiled doing OCing.



Yes a professional would come to know easily if OCing corrupted your hardware, but as I said smart hardware rarely lets your hardware die.



			
				akshaykapoor_3 said:
			
		

> @sam9s
> 
> that was a very gud explanation dude...i had literally no idea abt OC nd nw i knw much !!



Thanks akshay glad to be of some help......


----------



## shaurya (May 29, 2007)

I have a IBM laptop which has a 3 yrs warranty. As the warranty is about to expire, I wanted to do something so that it completely gets destroyed so that it can be replaced. The problem is that the engn. shouldn't come to know that something has been purposely done with it to destroy it. Now, is this possible.


----------



## assasin (May 29, 2007)

^^^   that will be a hard thing to do cuz no company gives warranty for burn cases.so it'll be a bit of a gamble.
run a burn-in test and run it for as long as a component doesnt fail.
the risk being if something burns,u wont get warranty.


----------



## go4saket (May 29, 2007)

Actually one of my friend burnt his laptop due to lightning and got the whole piece replaced... so i was thinking of doing the same, but you know, lightning is not in my hand...


----------

